# Modifier dossier iCloud Drive



## ograttery (17 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment faire pour déplacer le dossier de cache d'iCloud Drive sur MacOS ?

Merci pour vos lumières.

Olivier


----------



## moderno31 (18 Janvier 2022)

Hello
Deplacer avec ton Finder. Non ? ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu peux le faire apparaitre dans la barre latérale du Finder.


----------



## ograttery (19 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses mais en fait ce n’est pas cela mon problème.
Ce que je souhaite c’est changer d’emplacement (sur un HDD externe par ex.) le dossier qui contient le cache de tout les fichiers qui sont dans iCloud Drive et que je synchronise sur mon Mac Mini.


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Peut-être avec un "lien symbolique" (recherche sur Google si besoin d'explications) ?
Sans garantie, et après avoir fait des sauvegardes...

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

